# milling attachment for a 5900



## toag (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a small mill i am getting rid of until i get the larger mill in.   i have a 5904 (shes mah girl!), love her, just love her.  I was wondering if i should get a milling attachment until the new mill comes in (might be 3 months or so, its... complicated).  Clausing milling attachments are rare, but atlas ones are common.  i know this has been kicked around alot, but those that do have milling attachments, would you recommend one or should i use a large table and shims until the mill comes in?  I think the lathe has about the same work envelope as my mill (no joke), so i am used to making small things or small cuts on big things.

thanks


----------

